# kioti ck-2510 hor meter



## paulssigns (Feb 5, 2017)

anyone have their hour meter running fast.i used the tractor for 20 minutes and gained about 4 hours


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy paulssigns,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

There are two types of hour meters: 1) An RPM based clock that works in conjunction with your tachometer to yield equivalent engine hours at engine [email protected] speed, and 2) A straight hour based clock, whereby your clock records hours whenever the key is on. My Ford 3600 tractor has the 1800 RPM based clock, and my Kubota has a straight hour based clock.

If you have a straight hour based clock, and accidentally left the key on, you can accumulate hours. You've definitely got a problem if you ran the tractor for 20 minutes and gained about 4 hours.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

If you have the electric based straight clock, are you sure you gained 4 hours and not .4 hours? Some electric hour meters accumulate in tenths of an hour. .4 hours would be 24 minutes.

Mark


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good point Mark, as a matter of fact, my Kubota clock records in 0.1 hour increments. Sometimes, when I have the key "on", I hear it click over 0.1 hrs.


----------

